# Who thinks EV car is a big mistake



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

EV is a mistake on Elon's part.. He should of went hydrogen car at minimum..

Nuclear fusion car > Hydrogen > EV> gas

Nuclear fusion will give you almost infinite energy without charging.. They need to apply the stuff they use in submarine to cars..


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Fusion power is not feasible. Fission power would be too expensive. Hydrogen gas car too flammable. Hydrogen fuel cell car too expensive. Fuel cells could be really good one day.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

bethswannns said:


> EV is a mistake on Elon's part.. He should of went hydrogen car at minimum..
> 
> Nuclear fusion car > Hydrogen > EV> gas
> 
> Nuclear fusion will give you almost infinite energy without charging.. They need to apply the stuff they use in submarine to cars..


Yes nuclear cars would be a great solution until one gets in an accident, pretty sure we don't want one of those exploding and making the area radioactive for years. Or there's another riot over some criminals and they torch a nuclear fusion car. With subs they have an accident at least it's underwater and somewhat contained. I think nuclear fusion cars would be great but they have to be safe for driving around. Look at gas and electric cars, they like to burn up a easily, would you really take the chance of nuclear fallout in front of your house?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

If we could ever get our act together, nuclear reactors are a great source of electricity. One reactor powers lots of ev cars.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

bethswannns said:


> EV is a mistake on Elon's part.. He should of went hydrogen car at minimum..
> 
> Nuclear fusion car > Hydrogen > EV> gas
> 
> Nuclear fusion will give you almost infinite energy without charging.. They need to apply the stuff they use in submarine to cars..


Hydrogen is *idiotic* for light duty passenger vehicles:

It requires we keep the filling station model which, considering EVs can plug in anywhere there is a 120V wall plug, and it only costs about $1000 to build a Level 2 plug. FUELING STATIONS for urban and suburban vehicles is a 20th century, outdated, model. Once you plug in at your house and charge when you sleep, it's pretty hard to conceive of going to filling stations anymore.
It requires more energy to generate and store and ship the hydrogen fuel than it does to drive the EV, which means, energetically you are 'net negative' before you even drive your first kilometer on Hydrogen. I say this in every EV thread, and I will repeat it here: * It is significantly more expensive to ship molecules, even light ones like Hydrogen, (on trucks) than it is to ship electrons (via wires).*

Now, for passenger ferry boarts, shipping boats, airplanes, trains, long-haul busses, 18-wheel long haul rigs, and other the fuel cells make sense, these are commercial vehicles that can have filling stations with professional operators at their depots and yards. And hydrogen is lighter than lugging around HUGE batteries. There is a great purpose of H2 Fuel cells, but it is *NOT* your Toyota Camry, or Mitsubishi Outlander, or even F150 Truck.



Disgusted Driver said:


> If we could ever get our act together, nuclear reactors are a great source of electricity. One reactor powers lots of ev cars.


Ontario, Canada's energy mix is >60% Nuclear, it handles all baseload for the 8+ million people in the province, while Hydro, Wind, Solar (and 2% natural gas) handles the peak-loads. It's clean and relatively green (if you fail to consider the water consumption of these plants, or the millions of tonnes of Cement in their construction), and the nuclear waste can be consumed with Next-Gen Nuclear plants if they ever get built. In terms of Nuclear Energy though FISSION is very 20th century way of making electricity, the real exciting thing is FUSION, which comes online in France (ITER) in 2026. Full scale Tokomak Nuclear Fusion design (conceived in Russia in the 1950s, but developed by Russia, USA, UK, JAPAN, S.Korea, GERMANY and FRANCE since the 1990s)



Trafficat said:


> Fusion power is not feasible.


There are a lot of Scientists and Engineers in Southern France that would disagree with you. I spend some time with one of the lead engineers of the Multi-Billion Dollar ITER project, and Nuclear Fusion will become a reality in 2026, when they generate FIRST-PLASMA at a large scale with their huge Tokamak reactor they have been building for the past 10 years. Angela Merkel (a PhD physicist herself) lit the pilot plasma Test run a couple years ago, and they sustained through magnetic fields and working plasma to generate steam and turn turbines. Many G7 Nations have access to full design and intellectual property to import the tech to their country for full clean, self-sustaining Nuclear FUSION.
My interview is here, it was in regards to a Canadian Documentary on the ITER project and other FUSION designs.

(Some background on myself: When not shlepping around PAX, I work as a Research Chemist (Materials Chemistry, Printed Electronics, 3D Printing, and in a very small capcity (pun intended) Green Batteries.) And I moonlight as a Film Critic, so it is rare when these subjects collide and I take the chance to interview Physicists and Engineers. Also, I have been driving Electric Vehicles since 2014.

"There is something magnificent about human endeavours that require several lifetimes to achieve.

The _Basílica i Temple Expiatori de la Sagrada Família_ in Barcelona was started in 1888 by architect Antoni Gaudí, but he will have been dead for 100 years before this Catholic church, the crowning achievement of his career, is completed. How does an idea hang on for so long, and more importantly, who and how does the physical realization of that idea happen?

When society talks about clean energy, images of wind turbines and solar panels immediately spring to mind. Private billionaires like Elon Musk are seen as the public face of 'a better future.' And yet one of the earliest scientific ideas for green power is actually nuclear fusion, and for the past five years, a large scale prototype has been quietly being constructed in southern France.

Since Ronald Reagan and Mikhail Gorbachev shook hands in 1985, there has been a $14 Billion (and counting) engineering mega-project involving seven of the world's most powerful nations, something analogous to the early stages of the International Space Station, inching towards fruition. It is called, ITER, or the International Thermonuclear Experimental Reactor; but in Latin, iter also means 'the way.'

Since the turn of the century, people have dreamed to not just harness the power of our sun, but to create and manage our own tiny version for all our energy needs. Fusion is a beautifully simple idea generating vast sums of nuclear energy by combining small molecules elements like our sun, instead of blowing molecules apart like our bombs."

My review of LET THERE BE LIGHT, a documentary produced on ITER and Nuclear fission projects for the past 75 years.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

bethswannns said:


> EV is a mistake on Elon's part.. He should of went hydrogen car at minimum..
> 
> Nuclear fusion car > Hydrogen > EV> gas
> 
> Nuclear fusion will give you almost infinite energy without charging.. They need to apply the stuff they use in submarine to cars..


For the price of the car and the shitty Uber-X fare that you are getting, its definitely a mistake. These pax don't deserve a car newer than 10 years old. As the old expression, goes, "you get what you pay for".


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

bethswannns said:


> EV is a mistake on Elon's part


with the kabillion Tesla's on the road (in calif at least) that seems to be a very silly comment. BMW, Mercedes would all disagree with you since their market share was trashed due to Tesla sales.....

Plus, if I fell and hit my head on the ground I'd order a Tesla today. Gotta hit my head hard, tho. Hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

There are perfectly viable NON-TESLA EV options which are a bit cheaper: The Chevy BOLT and the Nissan LEAF spring to mind. But these are not sexy enough for most people who think that TESLA is the only EV out there. The lack of education is analagous to APPLE people who neglect all the other Smart-Phone makers for the 'luxury brand.'


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> The Chevy BOLT


....that would be my 2nd choice. Road in one as an uber pax; very nice inside. Nothing like a precious prius. Only issue a bolt is tiny. A Tesla X can kinda be used as a small-medium SUV.

Newest model of the LEAF is nice; the older ones butt ugly like a precious prius.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

bethswannns said:


> EV is a mistake on Elon's part.. He should of went hydrogen car at minimum..


Because there's a hydrogen filling station on every other block??!!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Because there's a hydrogen filling station on every other block??!!


My city has a grand total of: one


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

SHalester said:


> My city has a grand total of: one


There are a grand total of TWO Hydrogen Filling Stations in ALL OF CANADA.
_(That being said, when I bought My LEAF in 2014, there were only 3 DC-Fast Chargers (Level3) in the Greater Toronto Area, now there are about 200.)_


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

EV won't fare well with my apartment building either: no means to charge.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Mash Ghasem said:


> EV won't fare well with my apartment building either: no means to charge.


In Vancouver and Toronto, new Building CODE mandate that at least 15% of parking options have access to EV chargers. 
New Houses built have to have 'rough in' for 30a Circuit in Garage (for LEVEL2 EV CHARGERS)
Admittedly if you are in an older building or condo, or a house with only street parking available, EV is still a few years off before it is practical.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

bethswannns said:


> EV is a mistake on Elon's part.. He should of went hydrogen car at minimum..
> 
> Nuclear fusion car > Hydrogen > EV> gas
> 
> Nuclear fusion will give you almost infinite energy without charging.. They need to apply the stuff they use in submarine to cars..


You are mistaking Nuclear Fusion with plain nuclear reactor. They haven't yet created a star on earth boy. Submarines and others use nuclear energy from special nuclear atom decay while Fusion is process that goes on inside the sun.

https://scitechdaily.com/unexpected...e-fusion-energy-that-drives-the-sun-to-earth/


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Uber is offering a 2500 discount on the Bolt but imo it has the same tacky plastic looking interior of the 80's...but with a screen.
For the same price, (35K) I could buy a used Model 3 and not have to deal with gm.
Uber is also offering an additional $1 per trip for ev's, up to 4K, but you lose quests and promotions and its only good through 9/1/2021. I believe you get to keep surge though but I am trying to verify.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

bethswannns said:


> EV is a mistake on Elon's part.. He should of went hydrogen car at minimum..
> 
> Nuclear fusion car > Hydrogen > EV> gas
> 
> Nuclear fusion will give you almost infinite energy without charging.. They need to apply the stuff they use in submarine to cars..


Fuel Cells.

WOOD GAS POWERED CARS !

( F.E.M.A. offers a Free P.D.F. download on instructions to convert vehicles & tractors to wood gas.)


















Ozzyoz said:


> You are mistaking Nuclear Fusion with plain nuclear reactor. They haven't yet created a star on earth boy. Submarines and others use nuclear energy from special nuclear atom decay while Fusion is process that goes on inside the sun.
> 
> https://scitechdaily.com/unexpected...e-fusion-energy-that-drives-the-sun-to-earth/


C.E.R.N. is working on that . . .

( what Happens at C.E.R.N. stays at C.E.R.N.)


----------

